# OMG - our one way ticket is booked!!



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Well we have booked our one way ticket to Spain for the 17th December so I guess this is realy happening now.

Lots to do in the meantime so I'm sure I'll have heaps more questions for you all.

but ..... I'm so excited 

Have a good week x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Scary stuff!!!!! "Us lot" down this way will all have to meet up with you when you arrive! You never know I may even see you at the school gates!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Scary but very very exciting. Would love to meet up when I arrive although think everyone will be fed up of me and my millions of questions by then. lol

OMG it's today your son started. You'll have to let me know how he gets on. I take it you didn't go for the school bus option then at €155 per month! LOL

We will have to meet up after drops offs and have a cuppa and catch up when my boys start  

Have a good week x



jojo said:


> Scary stuff!!!!! "Us lot" down this way will all have to meet up with you when you arrive! You never know I may even see you at the school gates!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*A one way ticket to Spain.*



natalieml said:


> Well we have booked our one way ticket to Spain for the 17th December so I guess this is realy happening now.
> 
> Lots to do in the meantime so I'm sure I'll have heaps more questions for you all.
> 
> ...



Congratulations to you. 
Life means actions. So you did well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Very exciting for you after all this planning.
I see that you come here and in a few days it's Christmas!!
That's going to be strange, or have you been here for Christmas before??


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Only questions I have are, where are you going to in Spain? I think I recall it will be Costa del Sol. And why have you decided on December? Just curious...


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Yes we have an apartment in El Faro and have spent the last 5 Xmas & New Year's in Spain. I love Xmas in Spain 




Pesky Wesky said:


> Very exciting for you after all this planning.
> I see that you come here and in a few days it's Christmas!!
> That's going to be strange, or have you been here for Christmas before??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

natalieml said:


> Yes we have an apartment in El Faro and have spent the last 5 Xmas & New Year's in Spain. I love Xmas in Spain


So you know what you're coming to then. 
I'm surprised you like it so much. It's such a non event here. Of course in the UK it's gone a bit OTT, but Christmas itself is very low key round here...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So you know what you're coming to then.
> I'm surprised you like it so much. It's such a non event here. Of course in the UK it's gone a bit OTT, but Christmas itself is very low key round here...


For me Christmasa is what you make it - family and friends etc. But I always cook too much, eat too much and of course drink too much so to be honest I can't recall a single Christmas and I've had loads of them. I'm told I enjoyed them all...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> For me Christmasa is what you make it - family and friends etc. But I always cook too much, eat too much and of course drink too much so to be honest I can't recall a single Christmas and I've had loads of them. I'm told I enjoyed them all...


Of course. I'm talking about general atmosphere - street decorations, carol singing, charity events, Christmas specials on the telly etc. Not done here(Madridish)
Get together with family, special meal/ drinks, etc - Done in my house.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Around here, its more about the Three Kings than Christmas, altho it is catching on

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As mentioned earlier, in the UK Christmas is now so commercial and OTT it is difficult to enjoy it as it used to be - when I was a child, when the world was sepia - and until their demise, Woolworths used to win the award for having the first Christmas decorations in store (somewhere in the country, and often Portsmouth for some reason) usuall around 1st August which is rediculous. Our family refuse to even think about Christmas until 1st December...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course. I'm talking about general atmosphere - street decorations, carol singing, charity events, Christmas specials on the telly etc. Not done here(Madridish)
> Get together with family, special meal/ drinks, etc - Done in my house.


Pesky you obviously live in a rich part of Madrid  In Torrejon (8 miles from Barajas) we even had snow making m/cs (OK bubbles but a good effect ). Kids get two bites of the cherry: smaller prezzies Christmas and lots of prezzies from the three kings. By tradition my spanish family on the 25th have ham egg and chips (yup a little odd ). The big meal is 31st. On the 6th procession followed by grandma buying chocolate and churros all round. Then back to Jose's to finish all the booze. And the displays (moving parts and sound) tell the stories of Xmas and other fairy tales. Much better than Oxford Street I think.

Still can't get used to my step daughter celebrating new year with the family and then at 2am going to the centre of Madrid to celebrate with mates. Que estamina!!!

pesky next year hop down to Torrejon


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

We have similar Xmas in Spain as in England. Xmas Eve we always have a Chinese at home while watching something cheesy on TV with a bottle of something pink and fizzzy for the adults. In Spain we have UK TV so it's just like being at home but warmer 

Xmas Day the kids wake up far far to early and wake us up so they can open their presents and tell us what santa has brought them and then we either go out for lunch - one year we went to La Casitas which is the bar & restaurant at Playa Marina where from 12pm they gave us champagne, a full roast Xmas dinner, more booze and then entertainment until 7pm. Was actually really good (or maybe I drank too much?). Other times we have Xmas dinner at home and veg out in front of the TV trying to decide what games we are going to play.

I love the street decorations and how the buildings are all lit up - it's just all so pretty there compared to here.

Kids also love the 3 kings but really what are you supposed to do0 with carrier bags full of boiled sweets. It's almost as if it is sponsored by the dentists to get more business. lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

WOW! Strange happenings!!
Ham egg and chips! Sounds great, but not the traditional Christmas fayre I think...
I agree with the having dinner with the family and then off the young ones go. My daughter's 16 and we go to Bilbao for New Year, so she's out of her territory, but I suppose it'll come up sooner or later...

And Natalie, the street decorations are a bit pathetic here or non existent, unless you go to Madrid, which is nice. And I do get a bit fed up with every shop window having its token Belen. I agree with the bag of boiled sweets. Talk about over kill! But howcome you're still here for the 5th of January? Don't the kids have school in the UK??

Anyway, perhaps we should leave the details of Christmas until nearer the time when I'm sure they'll be a thread on it posted somewhere on here.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I'm not a fan of ham, egg and chips at the best of times so will happily stick to a nice roast dinner 

Along the coast as you drive everywhere looks fab. It's just looks really special especially if you arrive on a night flight and then drive through all the lights 

It depends in when the schools go back after Xmas holidays but I confess they have gone back a day late on the odd occasion. 




Pesky Wesky said:


> WOW! Strange happenings!!
> Ham egg and chips! Sounds great, but not the traditional Christmas fayre I think...
> I agree with the having dinner with the family and then off the young ones go. My daughter's 16 and we go to Bilbao for New Year, so she's out of her territory, but I suppose it'll come up sooner or later...
> 
> ...


----------

